# Fisherman Eyewear



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Guys check out fishermaneyewear.com. They make outstanding polarized optics with great price points that retail from 14.99 to 189.99. We are the only company to perfectly hit all the price ranges in sunglasses. 2009 brings several great new additions to the line. We are sponsoring the emerald coast redfish club this year and I will be giving several product seminars along the panhandle in hopes to better promote this product. I have already put the glasses in several of our local guides hands and have heard nothing but good things. The pics below are some of our top sellers in 2008


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Look good, who sells them locally? I have a pair of maui jims and two pair of costa del mars.......wouldn't mind trying out a new brand


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Konz

no one locally has them yet. I have talked with Hot Spots B&T and they might carry them in the near future.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

does anyone online carry them brant?



edit....nevermind i just went to their website and they sell them from there. Hell the ones I like are only 23 bucks or so, i might have to give them a shot


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

uuuhhhhh..... Konz has suddenly become blind :reallycrying :angel and he told me to take youroffer to let him try out a pair. :letsdrink I'll PM you my info.....

J/K


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice looking shades.

Let me know if they need to sponsor any fishing tournaments. I know a guy.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey,I'd like to try out the metal frame ones if you need volunteers


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We definitely plan on carrying a variety of them at Hot Spots!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Can not wait until that new HOT SPOT place opens to try them on !!!!!!*


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

These galsses are great for the price, they look good, they havea good amber lens for sight fishingand definitely worth checking out.. if they just could get a good rep around here!:moon:moon


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I appreciate it Brant and sorry for taking so long to respond. I'm looking forward to trying them out. I just hope they fit my melon!


----------

